# Directivo problem. CSI recording faulty 2 weeks straight.



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2003)

New CSI fan here and I decided to start recording it on my Directivo. I have the new HDVR3 software and have never had a problem.

Last week, about 15 minutes into the show, I lost all sound. It seemed to happen at a point in the recording. I couldn't skip by the area and get to a point where there was sound. It just seems I lost it through the rest of the show.

I thought it was a fluke...

Tonight, my directivo recorded CSI again and this time 37 minutes in it reverted to slow motion and no sound. The picture would go for a second or two, then pause, go for a second or two, and then pause. It was like it wasn't getting a good video feed. Like internet video buffering if that makes any sense.

Now I am thinking it isn't a fluke.

Never had a problem with the directivo until now. CSI Miami records without a problem. Other shows don't have a problem either. I can't complain at all. These were the only two hiccups. Any ideas? Seen this before?


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

I haven't yet watched CSI from last night, but I haven't seen those symptoms with previous episodes of it (or other shows). It could be a problem with your local CBS affiliate's feed to DirecTV only, or could be a problem with your DirecTivo only, which has coincidentally affected the same show twice. (Bad hard drive is a possible culprit).

Assuming my recording from last night is OK, I can dump a copy to a DVD+R and mail it to you... let me know if it's worth a few bucks to you for the disc, case, and shipping costs.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> I haven't yet watched CSI from last night, but I haven't seen those symptoms with previous episodes of it (or other shows). It could be a problem with your local CBS affiliate's feed to DirecTV only, or could be a problem with your DirecTivo only, which has coincidentally affected the same show twice. (Bad hard drive is a possible culprit).
> 
> Assuming my recording from last night is OK, I can dump a copy to a DVD+R and mail it to you... let me know if it's worth a few bucks to you for the disc, case, and shipping costs.


Nah, I don't need the disc.

As for the Tivo being a problem, I don't think it is that. However, the Tivo is upgraded. I think I am going to record CSI on my other Tivo as well as the one in my living room. That way, if something fails, I can go to the other box to determine if it is the feed or the Tivo. Maybe there is a signal being sent down that is causing the Tivo to barf during the recording. Who knows.

As for the bad drive, how can I check that. The Tivo functions normally. I checked the recording time and ran a diagnostic without an error.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I would have to lean toward a problem with your local station. I haven't seen any problems with CSI.

The Tivo board has a great TV Show section. I see no reports of any problems with CSI. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=31
You might want to post there with your location and what your station is and see if someone else that records off that station also has the same issues.

And if you record it on more then one Tivo yourself that will also help you determine if it's your station or your Tivo. Has to be one of those.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

My TiVo failed to record CSI last night in Jackson, MS on WJTV channel 12. After checking the Recording History, it said that the episode was a duplicate that aired within the last 28 days, although I am not sure of this.

Was the CSI episode last night a new episode? If so, my TiVo goofed on it last night?


----------



## tripod76 (Sep 7, 2003)

gor88 said:


> My TiVo failed to record CSI last night in Jackson, MS on WJTV channel 12. After checking the Recording History, it said that the episode was a duplicate that aired within the last 28 days, although I am not sure of this.
> 
> Was the CSI episode last night a new episode? If so, my TiVo goofed on it last night?


I had the same problem, though I happened to be home and watched it in real-time.

Last night's episode was supposed to run a couple of weeks ago . . . when CBS pulled it for a rerun due to the playoffs/World Series. The guide information was never updated, so while the description was for a new episode, what was showing was a rerun.

Since the episode that aired last night had the same guide info as when it was supposed to run but didn't, TIVO saw it as a duplicate and didn't record.

(This is assuming that your Season Pass is set to record first-run only . . .)


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

tripod76,

That's what I had it set on. I liked the fact that TiVo is smart enough to not show repeats.

Your explanation puts it all in focus now.

When there was some rescheduling of shows on NBC with odd times, DirecTV sent a message to the receivers informing users to perform certain steps to ensure recording. Why didn't they do the same here, knowing that there would be a problem? I could have gone into the recording history and told it to record anyway and avoid the problem.

The CSI season pass is now set to record First Run and Repeats, so that I can catch that episode when it is rerun.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Simple...they didn't know. The messages they sent out before was because at the last minute the networks pulled the new shows opposite the WS but the key is that the network *told* everyone about it. Very rare.

LOTS of info on this is at the TivoCommunity at the link I provided above.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2003)

Ok, new developments.

I recorded two channels at once and watched the stream live. All of a sudden, it paused and then started up in slow motion. I had two channels being recorded at once so I went to the other channel. That was skipping too. I then stopped recording the channel and it was still slow motion skipping with no sound. I then hit the FF button and the show was playing normally. I then started recording the channel again. I went to the other channel and it was still skipping. I followed the same directions on the first channel and got it to start recording again.

About 20 minutes later, it started up again on both channels.

Now, I have to determine if it is the Tivo, or the Multiswitch, or the satellite itself. About a month ago, the installation company came out to ground the dish. This problem started happening about 3 weeks ago.

It could also be a drive dying as well.

Any ideas on where to start looking would be good.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Hmmmm, my first though is a dying hard drive. Do you have any other units (Tivo or non Tivo) to compare to?

Could be a bad multiswitch but the symptoms don't sound like it.

*If* the whole thing isn't grounded properly you could be getting a feedback loop or something similar that is causing weirdness in the Tivo (I have read about things like that before). A poorly gounded system is almost worse then not being grounded at all.


----------



## davelamuncha (Feb 11, 2006)

I found out about this site because I searched for directivo problems. Ok here is my problem and it started approximately 2 weeks ago. I have 2 directivo units, they are both 1st generation units. Every once in a while I lose sound and the picture goes in slow motion, but in reality isn't the live picture. If I press the info buttion on the remote I will see that the program has been recording. If I go up one channel, and then return the picture is current and it is fine. So I have the same issue on both units, I don't think it is the multiswitch because my non tivo receiver never has the problem. My signal strength is in the 90's constantly. I have deleted a lot of recordings thinking that maybe the unit is out of drive space. I rebooted thinking it would reset the pointers etc. And yes I also have failed recordings, and it doesn't have to do with repeates.

Now I have found at least someone else having the same problem. It is also not my hard drive's. I read that direct tv is no longer supporting Tivo's they have their own DVR's. I called them and of course they are no help. I am really stumped.


----------



## Chest (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm having this problem as well. It has become more and more frequent!! It is likely HD related. I called about it and they are going to replace it, which means I'm getting one of the new crappy units that everyone here seems to hate so much.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Chest said:


> I'm having this problem as well. It has become more and more frequent!! It is likely HD related. I called about it and they are going to replace it, which means I'm getting one of the new crappy units that everyone here seems to hate so much.


Now... I would say that.... The box is just "misunderstood"


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Dave..

You are not the only, but you are experiencing a common problem of the DVRs in genearl.. Your sympotms are exactly that of a hard drive starting to fail.

Another good resource for your issues, is www.tivocommunity.com
Especially since you have a Series 1 unit... I would almost place money on the fact that your hard drive is starting to fail.


----------

